# well moratorium?



## a88 (Sep 3, 2010)

If one buys a parcel of land in the country is it easy to get a well permit or is there some sort of moratorium on wells? I am looking in the the states of Queretaro and San Luis Potosi.

thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the answer is "this is Mexico" and who's going to know you have a well out in the country. There may be some parts of Mexico with water problems but there was no mention of permits when I dug my well a month ago on the west coast


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

I asked the same questions to my MX buddy (here in Qro) when talking about a land purchase.

Even if you buy the land, the MX government owns the water rights under it. If you drill an unauthorized well, and the government water people find out about it, they can take the land. This is why land with water rights or legal wells are much more valuable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

But that said, here is a webpage from SEDEA (Secretaría de Desarrollo Agropecuario ) in Queretaro whihc talks about permission to drill a well:

Perforación de Pozos - Secretaría de Desarrollo Agropecuario

Good luck !


----------



## a88 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Sparky and GringoCarlos. Great link GC :clap2:


----------

